# 1939 Airflyte Twin Flex OG Paint



## Robertriley (Mar 15, 2015)

Can wait until next week!   I owe my brother another $2500 for the engine he's putting in my 59 MGA....but he's going to have to wait...lol.  He's going to be pissed but well worth it!


----------



## syclesavage (Mar 15, 2015)

Show off lol nice bike I wish I wish hope ya enjoy ....really.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 15, 2015)

you have to be careful posting like this, there are snakes on this site who will go in and offer the seller more. I lost a similar girls bike some time ago when I posted it here and someone contacted the seller and swiped it.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 15, 2015)

Good point Scott.  This is number 4 that i have picked up from the seller and 2 more for a friend, all in the last six months.  I have a pretty good relationship with the seller.  Plus I have a lot of Southwest miles to use to pay people a visit...lol.


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice grab!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubsey55 (Mar 15, 2015)

Really nice ,and well bought too!  I have a 1940, these are the best ballooners ever . IMHO, of course,,,Walter in NJ


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 15, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> you have to be careful posting like this, there are snakes on this site who will go in and offer the seller more. I lost a similar girls bike some time ago when I posted it here and someone contacted the seller and swiped it.




Yeah you definitely don't want to go counting your chickens before they are hatched in this hobby full of bike stabbers.  I recognize that sellers stone wall and I'm sure I'm not the only one.  I would have stepped up for that one had I seen it time.  I'm still sad about the black one easywind sold for 3k in like 30 seconds on here a while back.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 15, 2015)

I like the black one more....but not complaining at all.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Mar 15, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I like the black one more....but not complaining at all.




It's actually Green


----------



## vincev (Mar 15, 2015)

Make sure the hook is set before reeling it in.Good luck.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 18, 2015)

The bike is on its way and should be here Monday


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 18, 2015)

Unless someone intercepts the FedEx truck


----------



## fatbike (Mar 18, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Unless someone intercepts the FedEx truck




I'm already camped out in front your home, waiting for Fedex to arrive))) Hope it's insured


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 18, 2015)

Its a good thing you're not on the member map, your front yard would probably be a tent city of antique bike thieves right now.


----------



## Boris (Mar 18, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Its a good thing you're not on the member map, your front yard would probably be a tent city of antique bike thieves right now.




That darn ol' members map!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 18, 2015)

I like my second amendment rights.


----------



## vincev (Mar 18, 2015)

Speaking of the members map.....


----------



## bricycle (Mar 20, 2015)

That is awesome!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 24, 2015)

It's on the road!


----------



## Oldnut (Mar 24, 2015)

Great grab glad you got it


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 24, 2015)

Sweeeet!


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 24, 2015)

Chain looks tight...... needs to be loooose it tightens when susp is compressed


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks Stig.  It needs a set of Johns springs too


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## larock65 (Mar 24, 2015)

Looking good Chris!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 24, 2015)

Amazing! Can't wait to see it in person.


----------

